# Blue pearl freshwater shrimps, $5 each or 10 for $45



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*For Sale! Blue pearl freshwater shrimps, $5 each or 10 for $45*







Blue pearl freshwater shrimps for sale. 
Look at more pictures here: Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis var. blue shrimp

Blue pearls shrimp are undemanding and hardy like common red cherry shrimps. Any freshwater aquarium with no big fish will be a perfect home for them. There are easy to breed and funny to watch.

*Price is $5 each, or 10 shrimps for $45.*

Shrimp you will get will be juveniles. They survive better moving and acclimatize in a new place easily than adults. Shrimps you get will be 1/2" or a little bigger in size.

Pick up in *Toronto, Canada* near Keele / Bloor intersection.
*Shipping allover Canada* is available. Shipping cost is $16-$50 and depends on your location.
Insulation packing and a heatpack will be provided in this winter time. I'm giving a live arrival guarantee on my shrimps packages. Ask me for an accurate shipping quote with your postal code.

You can contact me by PM or email: [email protected]

Thank you for looking.


----------



## Davy1980 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Igor, what water parameter do you keep these shrimps at? I just want to know if my tank is good for them!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Nothing special, tap water (after water conditioner), no heater.

There are only several things that should be done for these shrimps. Look here: How to keep shrimps alive


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

They are still available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

The shrimps are here and ready for a new home


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Blue pearl shrimps are still available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

These gorgeous shrimps are still available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

These nice shrimps are still available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Blue pearl shrimps are still available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Some shrimps are still available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Some shrimps are still here!


----------

